# Silkies keep dying



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I started with 21 silkies, now I am down to eight. They are approximately 22 weeks old. They are fine one day the next day listless the following day dead. No sneezing, watery eyes, nastiness. I bought all the silkies from two different Bucheit's. Would this be Mareks?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you read what symptoms it has?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes I did and I don't think that's what it is. I really think it's cocci. I'm going to start them on Sulmet today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope the cocci treatment works for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Make up some terramycin soluble powder water for them, it may help as well.


----------

